# Help with notation/correct groupings



## Aitcpiano (Sep 18, 2022)

hey all, got a piano line but not too sure on its groupings. Is this ok or would it be better to do a different grouping, so the beats divisions are clearer?

Here is the part and sibelius audio playback.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Sep 18, 2022)

Would it be better notated like this.


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> hey all, got a piano line but not too sure on its groupings. Is this ok or would it be better to do a different grouping, so the beats divisions are clearer?
> 
> Here is the part and sibelius audio playback.


you may write it like this:






but what I hear in your piano example is:


----------



## Aitcpiano (Sep 18, 2022)

Rob said:


> you may write it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help on this. I did just input into sibelius using your second example with triplets but didn't sound correct. 

Would this version also be ok to use?


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2022)

no, that's hardly readable... anyway, I can't believe the piano mp3 is the audio of what you've written, it just sounds triplets to me...


----------



## R.G. (Sep 18, 2022)

This is the most straightforward way to notate what you're playing:


----------



## Aitcpiano (Sep 18, 2022)

Rob said:


> no, that's hardly readable... anyway, I can't believe the piano mp3 is the audio of what you've written, it just sounds triplets to me...


Ok thanks. I'll keep it like your first example in that case. Got another part in the piece that is also causing me a headache for groupings as well. 

any advice or help for groupings for this bit would be really appreciated.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Sep 18, 2022)

Rob said:


> no, that's hardly readable... anyway, I can't believe the piano mp3 is the audio of what you've written, it just sounds triplets to me...


Was just direct output from Sibelius. Doing it in triplets sounds completly wrong when playing it back in Sibelius


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2022)

then something must be wrong... please listen to this little video and tell me which version sounds more "correct". (chords aren't exactly yours, rhythm being the point here)

View attachment New Project.mp4


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2022)

first two bars are how your mp3 sounds to me, second two is a version of what you wrote in Sib, just with held notes...


----------



## Aitcpiano (Sep 18, 2022)

Rob said:


> then something must be wrong... please listen to this little video and tell me which version sounds more "correct". (chords aren't exactly yours, rhythm being the point here)
> 
> View attachment New Project.mp4


The second version sounds more correct to me.


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2022)

then your mp3 example is wrong, no question


----------



## Aitcpiano (Sep 18, 2022)

Rob said:


> then your mp3 example is wrong, no question


Might be something to do with the output in sibelius maybe. But it plays back like the second example in your video


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2022)

ok, good luck with your piece!


----------



## PhaseLock (Sep 18, 2022)

Here is a video that explains rules about grouping notes and beaming fairly well:


----------



## PhaseLock (Sep 18, 2022)

Also, I think the second option you gave would be fine if you put a beam between the eighth note on beat 3 and the 16th following it (beaming over the 16th rest). Or you could just replace the rests with tied notes if you don't specifically want a gap there. In that case, all notes in 1 beat should be beamed together.


----------



## R.G. (Sep 18, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Might be something to do with the output in sibelius maybe. But it plays back like the second example in your video


Check your audio file from now on so people don't waste their time transcribing the wrong rhythm like I did in Post #6.


----------

